# Katie Ann George Photography



## katieanngeorge (Jun 18, 2012)

Katie Ann George - Home

My website. Enjoy. Leave comments if you like.

I am 23 and about to graduate with a degree in Photography and Art. I have learned a lot in college but I still have tons more to learn. I love film as well as digital. I prefer to work with black and white but I do enjoy color. I am a portrait photographer. My work is more about getting people to show a different side of themselves that most people never see.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats on your soon to be degree.  good luck!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 18, 2012)

I have some issues with my vision. I finf the font you use on your web site very hard to read. (the red stuff)

Noce otherwise I think.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 18, 2012)

On your "about me" page, you've stated "I graduated with a degree in Photography and Art from Texas State University-San Marcos, in August 2012."

Can you please tell me how you built your time machine?


----------



## katieanngeorge (Jun 18, 2012)

I know it should say I will graduate but I am just waiting to walk the stage in August. I am done with my degree. I guess I'll change it.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 19, 2012)

katieanngeorge said:


> I know it should say I will graduate but I am just waiting to walk the stage in August. I am done with my degree. I guess I'll change it.



Don't change it just for Tyler, he's not that important.


----------

